# The Salamanders



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Hello everyone I'm back starting a new Salamanders army. yes im a gluten for punisment stay tuned


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> View attachment 960004702
> Hello everyone I'm back starting a new Salamanders army. yes im a gluten for punisment stay tuned


I look forward to this MASSIVE army you have planned. are you going to use all the SM units from each box? There wil be a few repeats, so are you going to kitbash and customise them at all?

Reminds me when I got 4000pts of tyranids from a gumtree seller for 150quid, all NoS. I was expecting 30-50 models, not 300! I still haven't fully painted them all up, and around 40 genestealers left to build from them. 

Keep us updated with your progress


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> View attachment 960004702
> Hello everyone I'm back starting a new Salamanders army. yes im a gluten for punisment stay tuned


 just working out what you have in this collection: you have 3 copies of primaris captains, 2 primaris lieutenants, 25, count them, 25 assault intercessors :0 and 9 outriders, just to name a few.

Even removing the HQ repeats, easily a 2000pt army. For salamaders the eradicators are a good grab, and stick as many flamers into the army as you can. 

Really looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Yes there will be some repeats but those will be used for succesors if i get lazy converting lol. you can check out my last project log Salamander a work in progress. that army was stolen also


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> Yes there will be some repeats but those will be used for succesors if i get lazy converting lol. you can check out my last project log Salamander a work in progress. that army was stolen also


well regardless I look forward to seeing your progress. I will check out your project log in the meantime


----------

